# Woc Ss09



## blazeno.8 (Mar 25, 2009)

Is anyone getting anything from this?  For those of us who aren't pro members this is usually the time when they release a couple of pro items for general consumption.  I'm thinking about getting Atlantic blue.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 25, 2009)

I want Violetta.


----------



## gitts (Mar 25, 2009)

I have misplaced my "O" lipstick and have now been looking for it for three month.  I am thinking it is time I replace it.  That's about it for me.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 25, 2009)

yea im lemming for violetta


----------



## tepa1974 (Mar 25, 2009)

I was excited when I saw this on the MAC site. I ordered Atlantic Blue e/s and might go back for the clear gloss (not the lipglass but the other one) and Ground Brown e/s.  MAC should do this more often!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 25, 2009)

Violetta is about it on my list...for now....Hopefully it won't change


----------



## pharmchick60 (Mar 25, 2009)

Violetta for me.  Oh, and I'm kinda diggin' that Redd l/l and Morange l/s, but I don't know how it would look on me.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 25, 2009)

Nothing from this collection.


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ladies....GET VIOLETTA lol!!! I have it and it's gorgeous!  

I'm gonna try that O lipstick/Blue Brown combo this weekend.  It looks interesting on the website.
ETA:  combo didn't work for me!

Alot of these I already own, but I do have my eye on Atlantic Blue or Aquadisiac.


----------



## Cocopuff (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the Violetta look right now.  I tried the "O" with the blue brown pigment and it DID not look like the photo.  I must have done something wrong.  I need to get the Ground Brown and the lipmix.

EDIT**I just checked the website and Ground Brown is already sold out


----------



## Prototype83 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocopuff* 

 
_I have the Violetta look right now.  *I tried the "O" with the blue brown pigment and it DID not look like the photo.*  I must have done something wrong.  I need to get the Ground Brown and the lipmix.

EDIT**I just checked the website and Ground Brown is already sold out_

 
You're right, it dosen't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried it on as soon as I saw your post.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 26, 2009)

To anyone who has both Atlantic Blue and Bang on Blue how do they compare?


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

how long does it last?  i've always wanted biogreen.

EDIT:  Oh, just looked at the site...it's just a handful of things!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_To anyone who has both Atlantic Blue and Bang on Blue how do they compare?_

 
I remember debating between these two when C-Shock and the new (at the time) PRO colors came out and I believe the color is really close but the texture of Atlantic Blue is way better.  I ended up choosing Atlantic Blue so I don't have Bang on Blue to compare now.  Atlantic Blue is very pigmented and goes on easy -- and I *think* Bang on Blue was harder and chalkier?


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 26, 2009)

Although I love it when MAC does these mini promotions overall, this one doesn't turn me on.  And I _*really *_don't get the whole glossy eye thing.  Who wants a wet eyelid?  I don't understand.


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 26, 2009)

i'm browsing now i'm not sure


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm interested in Violetta but it might be a lil too much on me :/


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_I remember debating between these two when C-Shock and the new (at the time) PRO colors came out and I believe the color is really close but the texture of Atlantic Blue is way better.  I ended up choosing Atlantic Blue so I don't have Bang on Blue to compare now.  Atlantic Blue is very pigmented and goes on easy -- and I *think* Bang on Blue was harder and chalkier?_

 
I remember that Bang on Blue was *very* chalky.  I couldn't get a real sense of the color.  I went through the FOTDs and it looks like Bang on Blue is closer to the hue.  Atlantic blue is bright, but it's a little darker.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_To anyone who has both Atlantic Blue and Bang on Blue how do they compare?_

 
Bang on blue = shimmery, frosty, brightish blue that reminds me of a toned down Belle Azure but a bit darker.

Atlantic Blue = Matte blue that is more on the violet side. Kind of like Climate Blue without the sparkles and a little brighter. Very pretty! I'll take some pics later >_<


----------



## HerShe (Mar 27, 2009)

I will be purchasing the Clear Gloss from my counter today, I love the way it looks on the eyelid


----------



## crystrill (Mar 27, 2009)

All these items can be found at a PRO store, correct?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 27, 2009)

^I think that for these collections instead of doing LE they "un-pro" certain items for a limited time.  So in short, you could probably find these in the pro store all year round.

Spectrolite, I can't say thank you enough.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 28, 2009)

Redd Lipliner and Morange L/s


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_^I think that for these collections instead of doing LE they "un-pro" certain items for a limited time.  S*o in short, you could probably find these in the pro store all year round*.

Spectrolite, I can't say thank you enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And you can get the eye shadows in Pro-Palette form as well.  Personally I would just call your nearest Pro store, order over the phone and they'll ship to you.  That way you don't have to get you panties (or boxers, or tighty-whities...) in a bunch for products that aren't going anywhere.


----------



## sandeescooper (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_I will be purchasing the Clear Gloss from my counter today, I love the way it looks on the eyelid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have you bought it yet? Is that greasy? I love the way it looks on eyelid too!!
Can't wait to hear what you think about it


----------

